# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Описания вредоносных программ  >  Trojan-Ransom.Win32.SMSer.ae - блокировка ПК и требование SMS

## Зайцев Олег

*Видимые проявления:* 
Блокировка работы Windows, требование послать SMS для разблокировкиНевозможность переключения между задачами и вызова диспетчера задач*Описание:* 
Вредоносная программа-вымогатель, размер исполняемого файла 94 кб, файл упакован. 
В случае запуска вредоносная программа выполняет следующие операции: 
1. Осуществляет регистрацию своего исполняемого файла в автозапуске стандартным образом (ключ реестра HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run  , имя параметра несмысловое). Файл зловреда при этом никуда не копируется - он записывается в автозапуск под тем именем, под которым был запущен 2. Осуществляется запуск диспетчера задач и маскировку его окна 
3. Отображается окно с требованием выкупа с блокировкой экрана. 
При этом сочетания клавиш типа ALT-F4, Win-E, Win-R не работают, нажатие Ctrl+ALT+Del приводит к отображению черного экрана (по причине того, что диспетчер задач уже запущен и его окно невидимо). 
Экран зараженного ПК выглядит следующим образом: 
 
На месте "..." в данном рисунке указано ключевое слово и номер, на которые следует отправлять SMS для получения кода разблокировки. По поведению данный зловред похож на Trojan.Win32.Delf.aig, но данный зловред наносит меньше ущерба системе, так как не удаляет диспетчер задач на диске. 

*Лечение:* 
Естетственно, что не следует посылать SMS с указанными параметрами. Загрузка в безопасном режиме возможна и при этом не происходит запуск зловреда. Поэтому следует загрузиться в защищенном режиме и отключить принадлежащий зловреду элемент автозапуска (вычислить необходимый файл его проще всего путем выполнения правил раздела Помогите форума virusinfo.info - http://virusinfo.info/forumdisplay.php?f=46).

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

